# caught in a halloween slump? this should help



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I was in a slump all day today as a result of more problems with my prop. I was on youtube and watched this. its one of my favorite videos and has helped me before to get out of my slump.

for anyone who hasn't seen this, Jack O lantern is a character from seaworld that was once a farmer who accidentily sowed pumpkin seeds on a grave who turned into a corpse of sorts that can only come out one night a year to have fun.

This is a video that was taped live...though i would love to see it in person. what gets me is that i'd seen the guy who plays him without his make up every time i've been to see the dolphin show 'Viva' he's one of the trainers and overseers of the show.

But enough from me, I hope you all enjoy this vid as much as i did. Its a 2 parter and you can follow this vid to see the second half.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I sure never knew that sea world had any cool halloween stuff like this, very cool thanks for posting.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

LMAO, I think watching that video put me in a Halloween slump! Well whatever works for ya' Dark Angel, hopefully you'll be back to work on your prop and have great results, good luck.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Fiend4Halloween said:


> LMAO, I think watching that video put me in a Halloween slump! Well whatever works for ya' Dark Angel, hopefully you'll be back to work on your prop and have great results, good luck.


what? I thought if anything that girl in the short skirt and the plus sized chick would have lifted your spirits! im not a lesbian but i think their awesome!


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

Fiend4Halloween said:


> LMAO, I think watching that video put me in a Halloween slump! Well whatever works for ya' Dark Angel, hopefully you'll be back to work on your prop and have great results, good luck.


I AGREE

OH THAT SONG.


----------



## HauntedAcresManor (Aug 13, 2008)

i swear to y'all it definitely gave me chills.. those chills that put me in a halloween mood. 
and well, i'm a sucker too for any performance with an awesome "entrance". 

makes me sad too though... i sure do miss astroworld's fright nights. 

R.I.P. ASTROWORLD

very nice dark angel, thank you for sharing. it sure did put a smirk on my face after my spur of sadness there, lol


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Opposite effect on me too. Thanks tho.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

well, damn, i think yall just killed my halloween spirit there. i guess it had to die eventually. guess im nowhere as cool as i thought i was


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Different strokes amigo..._nobody_ is cool. Whatever straightens your broomstick.


----------

